# My Convicts wont breed?!



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

HELP! My convicts are paired up but they wont breed?
Male- 4 inches
Female- 3 inches
what should I do?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

add dithers


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

What difference would that make?


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

if they are the only fish in the tank, adding dithers would give them a reason to bond and defend a territory. i had the same problem with my nics. they had a 35 gallon to themselves and no spawning. i added 3 blackskirt tetras and they spawned within a week.


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh well their in a 55 gallon tank with other smaller convicts and other small cichlids


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Give them time, they will... After all, they're convicts! :lol:


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I had the same problem...well almost. My male from the first spawn recently bred with his mother, and now they are a pair. It took quite a while for them to bond, as he was smaller then her. When he caught up in size they quickly spawned.

But as irondan suggested, I would probably add a few dithers. But if they're with other convicts, the other cons will be the dithers. Do they have a nest/territory?

I'd say just give them some time, maybe bump the temp up a bit, and do a cool water change. Cool water changes simulate rainfall, so maybe they will get in the mood.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Do they have a cave?

Do a 50% water change with slightly cooler water.

....Bill


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes they do have a cave and they keep nibbling at the cave walls, why?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Cleaning it to stick their eggs on.

GL....Bill


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

The best thing that I have found with breeding fish is just to give them time. Don't try to force or push them to breed just let them do what they do. It's healthier for them and you will have better results. I feed my fish twice a day with a variety of foods and do weekly water changes. They have fry very regularly. Fish will spawn or mate when they are healthy, comfortable, and mature. Fish only live by a few rules. Eat, Swim, Territory, and mate.

Like the old saying goes, " Good things come to those who wait".

Also, when they do have batch after batch after batch your going to wish they were sterile. :lol: 

The best ways to help them spawn or mate is to feed them a variety of foods. Do regular water changes. Bumping up the temperature to around 78-80. And to wait. Good luck!


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I had the same problem in my 40 gallon. My Pair that spawned acted very different. 1st they were swimming together and eating together and everything so I figured it would be soon. I prepared the tank for the situation. Did a water change and started feeding them differently. The next day no success my gf said dont worry about it. We went to Wal Mart and she said how about we get a female Blood Parrot and throw her in the mix well we did that so we thought. My female blood Parrot happen to be a Male and he apposed a threat to the Male Con once my Male defended his territory and proved he was the Alpha of the tank he spawned with my female and now I have little babies swimming all around my tank. This just recently happened so its kind of funny to see someone else ran into the same problem with fish that are supposedly the Rabbits of Water. Try feeding them Freeze Dried Blood Worms and maybe smaller baby fish from a breeder. I fed my Cons some Guppies from my LFS that were made at the owners house. I am close friends with his son so I knew they didnt have parasites and things but most of the time you can find decent sized fry online at Craigslist. If not the Freeze Dried Blood Worms should help condition them for breeding also. Good Luck. Post some pictures of your success when they are finished.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow convicts that wont breed. Either they're gay, to young or maybe same gender. Never heard of a convict that wont spawn when theres a pair in a tank old enough to spawn. After all they arent known as the roach of the cichlid world for nothing.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Whats the tank water temp?


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

around 80 degrees


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

MonteSS said:


> Do they have a cave?
> 
> Do a 50% water change with slightly cooler water.
> 
> ....Bill


You'll aslo see significant color differences when you add cooler water.


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

No luck yet


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

THEY JUST LAID EGGS!!!!


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Good Job and now its all luck from here lol Good Luck, hope it all works out and whatever your doing with the babies I hope goes well also.


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

Should I worry about the eggs because the male is not protecting them, he's just swimming around leaving the female to do all the work? :-?


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

gj310700 said:


> Should I worry about the eggs because the male is not protecting them, he's just swimming around leaving the female to do all the work? :-?


Not if you only have smaller fish in the tank. Females can get mighty vicious when defending eggs; they are like street brawlers! If the male isn't protecting them, I'm sure he's doing a drive by around the nest.

When push comes to shove, the male con will be there, especially if he's the alpha of the tank.


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

So the eggs were laid on Thursday morning and its been 5 days and they still haven't hatched?
And I heard they usually hatch in 2-3 days?


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

nvm just saw inside the cave and saw wiggelers!!! all over the cave


----------



## gj310700 (Sep 21, 2011)

Woke up yesterday morning and all were gone  wonder what happened to them.....


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread, but more than likely the mom moved them. When the fry are small, the females will move them quite often. Sometimes they even bury them in the substrate . If you don't see them in a week's time, they may have gotten eaten, but highly unlikely. If they did, don't worry, they'll spawn again soon with no fry to protect. Pretty much rearing the fry will hault them from spawning for 4 weeks, maybe more if you're lucky! Usually then they'll spawn again, and if you keep everyone in the same tank, the fry will eat the new guys. Seriously don't worry about it, cons breed MORE than rabbits.


----------



## Ganapoes (Dec 2, 2011)

What difference would that make?


----------

